# Pineview Perch Party Is On!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It's Official!
We will be holding The Perch Party at Pineview Reservoir on.
Saturday February 9th.

Following the day of fishing, I have reserved Chris' Cafe for a Meet and Greet.
We have reserved the back room there from 1:00pm to 5:00pm.

I will once again ask my Pickin' Buddies to come up and play some music at Chris' while we are there.
You can order food from the menu and I encourage everyone to please do so.
They have great burgers and fish and chips along with other menu items at reasonable prices.

I don't anticipate having door prizes this year but please stop in at Chris' for some good food and fun.

Fishing will be where ever you want to try on Pineview.
No official start time but I think that we will want to start filtering into Chris' sometime shortly after 1:00pm.
If you want to stay on the ice longer than that, that will be fine.
We will have people at Chris' until 5:00pm.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm glad it's going to be done. I highly doubt I will make it this year as I will be just beginning my trapping season. You and your buddies know how to pick and grin and I wish I could make it. Have fun!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome news, let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

I will be up there thats for sure!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang, I'll be out of town or I'd surely be there.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds great....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Remember that the Party is open to Forum Members, their family and friends.
If you will be bringing a 2 way radio with you, we will be using channel 7-0 as the Forum Channel.

Fish where ever you like. Many of us will be in the area of Cemetery Point but there will be some of us fishing in the Narrows, which is closer to the Dam. The word is that there are more and larger Crappie there. The hike down to the ice is steep though and roadside parking can be a problem.

I have contacted Chris' Cafe in Huntsville. They are excited to have us back there again this year.
The food is good and the prices are very reasonable.
I told them that we would start filtering in around 1:00pm.
We will have music provided by my Pickin' Buddies.

Fill free to post up any questions that you have.
Thanks, Grandpa D.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ia everyone still up for the Perch Party?

Ice was getting soft around the edges this last week but it looks like we will have a little colder weather this week. That will help keep the ice good.

We may need some volunteers to bring up a couple of wood planks just in case the edges stay soft.
Anyone willing to bring at least one 2"x8" at least 8" long?
Two 10 footers would be even better.


----------

